

Awesome: how humans compare with other beings in size - moadeel
http://htwins.net/scale2/scale2.swf?bordercolor=white&fb_source=message
I have seen a lot of pictures trying to depict the "mightiness" of humans against smaller organisms or their "tinyness" compared to celestial bodies ... but for me this one takes the cake - be sure to give it a shot.
======
moadeel
I have seen quite a few pictures trying to depict the "mightiness" of humans
over small beings and their "tinyness" compared to celestial bodies ... but
this interactive presentation takes the cake. Do check it out.

